# rotor mould for windmill



## dyce2016 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi i bought a book about how to build wind turbines. i have to create several moulds and a lathe is needed. I dont have much money and only worked on a lathe in high school. My question is there a cheap lathe i can purchase that can turn a 15 inch round x 8 inch long piece of wood. any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

No. You can fabricobble something that can turn that big but if you don't build it well it'll bust your teeth out. It's possible to build a legitimate lathe capable of turning that size but cheap compared only to buying a 20" lathe. And the lathe is only the tip, you'll need a faceplate and centers + tools, might want a chuck. The cheapest way would be hire someone to make it for you.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

BIG plus for Mr. Rick.
Bill


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Rick M. has good advice. Go to Google.com and enter in Wood Turning City (but substitute the actual name of your city for the word "City". If there are any wood turning clubs nearby, they should show up. Contact the club and ask if there is someone who could turn it for you.

Claude


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What exactly is it that you are trying to make? You could probably find a cheapish lathe that would work if it has the capability for outboard turning (not over the bed), but you would also need the outboard tool rest in addition to the turning tools. Finding a local woodturning clup is another good suggestion and considerably less expensive for something that seems is just a one time deal. There may be some other ways to get what you are looking for without the use of a lathe, but you need to explain what that is a little more 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

